# Retro pin up girl hairstyles



## makeupfreak72

i tried google and yahoo, and couldnt find any pix, does anyone here know of any websites that show different retro or pin up girl type hairstyles from the 50's i want to do my hair like that for my dads birthday party in 2 weeks, if anybody knows i'd really appreciate it thanx! doesnt have to be how to, but just enough pix to where i can get an idea and do it myself?


----------



## Like-a-Painting

Rockabilly Hairstyles

The Hair Archives

Pomps &amp; Pin Curls - Pomps &amp; Pin Curls Your Vintage Hair Resource**

Vintage Hair

Nocturne.com :: Vintage Hairstyles

Hope this help !


----------



## LilDee

Originally Posted by *Like-a-Painting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rockabilly HairstylesThe Hair Archives

Pomps &amp; Pin Curls - Pomps &amp; Pin Curls Your Vintage Hair Resource**

Vintage Hair

Nocturne.com :: Vintage Hairstyles

Hope this help !

Those are some great sites! thanks for posting


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Ooh, I'm going to have some fun looking through those websites. Thanks for posting!


----------



## vitaeZ

Oh neat! I might have to try the rag curls (I have stick straight hair).


----------



## makeupfreak72

Originally Posted by *Like-a-Painting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rockabilly HairstylesThe Hair Archives

Pomps &amp; Pin Curls - Pomps &amp; Pin Curls Your Vintage Hair Resource**

Vintage Hair

Nocturne.com :: Vintage Hairstyles

Hope this help !

yay!! thanx sooo much!!!!


----------



## Like-a-Painting

You're welcome girls


----------



## lorega

> Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i tried google and yahoo, and couldnt find any pix, does anyone here know of any websites that show different retro or pin up girl type hairstyles from the 50's i want to do my hair like that for my dads birthday party in 2 weeks, if anybody knows i'd really appreciate it thanx! doesnt have to be how to, but just enough pix to where i can get an idea and do it myself?


Watch this video:

Hope it useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

